

Write before you die - strict9
http://gwenbell.com/

======
Daegalus
I just paid for this, it just gives you a link to a page with 365 questions, 1
for every day of the year. You take a molesine, notebook, or whatever you
want, and you answer the questions as thoroughly as you can.

If you stick to it, you have quite a bit about yourself written down.

Though, i don't feel like this is worth 35$, more like $10 or $15. Its just a
text file, to a link, to a single page (not protected by anything) with all
the questions. Nothing more nothing less. Though the questions are really
good, so maybe.

[Edit] Theoretically you can answer all this in a day if you wanted to. Or a
week. This can also be a good way to record how you change overtime. Do one at
20 yrs old, 30 yrs old, and so on, every 10 years. and see how your outlook
and views change as you grow as a person.

~~~
strict9
Although a silly comparison, $35 is an amount less than I frequently spend on
a night out alone, or a night out with a friend, with little or no memories
left behind.

While more expensive than a used self-help book on Amazon, having a record of
where you are in life at a particular age seems like a worthwhile investment.

~~~
Daegalus
It is, and I agree, hence I paid. It just feels like a lot comparatively, but
the value you get is on par. This is a ver KISS and I like that.

------
sivers
This sounds interesting, but I honestly don't understand what it is.

Is it just 365 questions in a blank paper "memories" book?

Anyone know?

~~~
strict9
Unfortunately I don't know what you actually get by purchasing it, but I find
the idea to be intriguing and inspirational.

Paying a small amount of money for a series of daily questions seems
worthwhile, especially if you've seen the life of someone else cut short and
wondered what their life was about.

I discovered this project through a blog post that I thought was absurdly
shallow and self-important, which perhaps shows that insight and inspiration
is often found in unexpected places.

